# Pre-apprentice "oral interview"



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You should wear a bib and goggles for an oral interview. Some Chapstick can’t hurt either.

OK, let’s be serious. I think it would be more respectful to wear slacks and a decent shirt, even a sweater. I don’t think a shirt and tie would hurt either. I would not wear construction clothes. They say to dress a step above the job you want.


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

Went great! only one there in a dress shirt/tie. Wanted to start me tomorrow, but was told maybe a couple weeks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NorCalChico said:


> Went great! only one there in a dress shirt/tie. Wanted to start me tomorrow, but was told maybe a couple weeks.


Best of luck with the new job.


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Best of luck with the new job.


Apparently there is a larger demand for apprentices in my area, but I don't know about the job yet. 

I am a single father and they want to send me nearly 2.5 hours north for a large job they are on. Even if I had someone to watch him, I don't think I can stand being away the whole week.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NorCalChico said:


> Apparently there is a larger demand for apprentices in my area, but I don't know about the job yet.
> 
> I am a single father and they want to send me nearly 2.5 hours north for a large job they are on. Even if I had someone to watch him, I don't think I can stand being away the whole week.


As a dad myself I can understand that, after missing out on so much with my kids when they were young.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Don't wear socks with your flip-flops.


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

NorCalChico said:


> Apparently there is a larger demand for apprentices in my area, but I don't know about the job yet.
> 
> I am a single father and they want to send me nearly 2.5 hours north for a large job they are on. Even if I had someone to watch him, I don't think I can stand being away the whole week.


For what local? I’m applying to Ibew 302 in Martinez for inside wireman on the 2nd, I can’t wait to start!


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> As a dad myself I can understand that, after missing out on so much with my kids when they were young.


Is the travel and time away from the family really that much? I wouldn't mind working 12 hour days for 3 days. I also wouldn't mind the travel as long as I got back before they were out of school (roughly 3-4pm). But a 2.5 hour drive seems a bit steep...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NorCalChico said:


> Is the travel and time away from the family really that much? I wouldn't mind working 12 hour days for 3 days. I also wouldn't mind the travel as long as I got back before they were out of school (roughly 3-4pm). But a 2.5 hour drive seems a bit steep...


I've never traveled that far on a daily basis, maybe that far for a service call during the day on company time but that's about it.

I have traveled long distances and stayed there for a job and even gone out of the country before for an employer.


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

Update. I got a call and an email for the math and reading comprehension test. In the email it was said I should receive an interview immediately afterward if passed. Apparently there are not many people testing.

I have been out of school for a decade and with research on this forum, I jumped on khan academy. Amazing site that I hope to donate to in the future! Algebra 1 has been giving me some hiccups. But I would really like a "practice test" in reading comprehension, is there a site to help me with what maybe in the test?

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

NorCalChico said:


> Update. I got a call and an email for the math and reading comprehension test. In the email it was said I should receive an interview immediately afterward if passed. Apparently there are not many people testing.
> 
> I have been out of school for a decade and with research on this forum, I jumped on khan academy. Amazing site that I hope to donate to in the future! Algebra 1 has been giving me some hiccups. But I would really like a "practice test" in reading comprehension, is there a site to help me with what maybe in the test?
> 
> Thanks guys and gals!



I'll give you a PhD if you can comprehend Chicken Steve's posts here at ET. :vs_cool:

Caution: his junk is hazardous to one's sanity. :devil3:


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

Update: I passed the math aptitude test and had my interview. I feel as though I bombed the interview... but I will have to wait and see. (Unfortunately none of the questions related to me and my work experience)

I will say that all the people who interviewed me looked like honest, hard working men. It made me even more eager to join the union.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sometimes job interviews for apprentice electricians are less about your work experience and more about your aptitude and attitude. I can tell you from experience that teaching a smart, eager person from scratch is far easier than getting someone with some experience to un-learn bad habits and forget bad information. I also can't pretend that being up front and honest about your child care situation at home won't also hold you back in the short term. It should be a goal to get something solid worked out there, if you can.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

NorCalChico said:


> Is the travel and time away from the family really that much? I wouldn't mind working 12 hour days for 3 days. I also wouldn't mind the travel as long as I got back before they were out of school (roughly 3-4pm). But a 2.5 hour drive seems a bit steep...


I travel between an hour and hour and half each way every day for work and it sucks! I would not entertain doing any more than that, especially with a young son..

Although you can plan on being their for when he finishes school, you can never guaranty it due to traffic ect..It puts a whole extra level of stress on you...


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

When it comes to your kids, you do whatever you gotta do to get it done. No whinnying, no excuses, no doubts. Just do it. If you have to move your mom into your house, do it. Just don't trust a sitter, unless it's a long time family friend. Or, your mom.


----------



## NorCalChico (Sep 29, 2017)

Childcare is not a problem. I just had to come to terms that I will be away a lot for work, that's just something I have to do if I want to be a good provider. I have the best daycare and family to help. 
I was told I could get a call Monday or in a few months... I should check in every couple of weeks to see, I'll remain in the list for two years.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

NorCalChico said:


> Childcare is not a problem. I just had to come to terms that I will be away a lot for work, that's just something I have to do if I want to be a good provider. I have the best daycare and family to help.
> I was told I could get a call Monday or in a few months... I should check in every couple of weeks to see, I'll remain in the list for two years.


Call once a week. squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

NorCalChico said:


> Childcare is not a problem. I just had to come to terms that I will be away a lot for work, that's just something I have to do if I want to be a good provider. I have the best daycare and family to help.
> I was told I could get a call Monday or in a few months... I should check in every couple of weeks to see, I'll remain in the list for two years.



what local?


----------



## SparkySparkyBoomMan (Jan 18, 2018)

NorCalChico said:


> Childcare is not a problem. I just had to come to terms that I will be away a lot for work, that's just something I have to do if I want to be a good provider. I have the best daycare and family to help.
> I was told I could get a call Monday or in a few months... I should check in every couple of weeks to see, I'll remain in the list for two years.


Your story is encouraging Chico and I wish you the best of luck. I'm in a similar situation, I'm getting into this for my family to be a better provider.


----------



## electricSeattle (Nov 7, 2017)

Try not to worry too much...hahaha. Seriously though, I thought I bombed my interview as well but ended up scoring 95.88%. Yes - down to hundredths of points. I got my score via e-mail the next day, so hopefully you won't have to wait long. 

BTW, it was for Seattle Local 46. I am currently #164 to be called. Yikes.


----------

